# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Alcohol/Pot and how it affects muscle growth

## Fusion

Hello all, I have been doing some research recently regarding how Alcohol and Marijuana affect muscle growth and unfortunately I have been unable to come up with solid answers or clinical proof on the subject, so I'm looking to you all for some help!! I do know that alchohol in moderation shouldnt affect the production of your body's natural growth hormones, but how much does it take until it does? Also, smoking pot, does it keep you from growing psyically? I have been searching for answers to these questions for almost a month now, any input you may have would be greatly appriciated!!  :Confused:

----------


## dane26

i'm not totally sure about the effects of alchohol, since i haven't really reseacrhed that too much. however, i've always taken the stance that if you drink and do AS, your liver is gonna suffer. the marijuana is more my style. it does lower your test levels, BUT....it increases appetite, which is vital for growth. for me, my test levels are so high to begin (i'm 23) that the appetite is beneficial to me. when i get the muchies, i eat tuna, protein shakes, or make some chicken. if you're older, you may want to be careful about lowering your test levels. if that's not a problem for you, smoke up...and eat ALOT

----------


## Billy Boy

Alcohol effects the protein sythenis (Spelling??) in other words it effects how much protein the body absorbs.Drink in moderation

When on AAS I would say this is a no go area IMO

Pot everything within reason a few smokes here and there won,t cause to much harm

If you abuse it it will effect your BB progress

Billy

----------


## Tobey

Alright Guys,
You have hit on somthing that I for one have wittnessed many times. I'm not going to get into the physical reasons concerning alchol. Everybody here knows the calories and liver affects.ect. Although pot does not effect these areas it does play a temendous affect on your overall mentallity when it comes to doing any kind of training. Now I will admit that all throughout my teenage years I to partied my ass off. But be honest, how often can you get stoned and really want to workout let alone push yourself to your maxium potential. Like I have said in the past, BB or any sport that you truely are interested in excelling in requires your mental focous 100% of the time. Now I realize we are talking about an occasional joint or a beer here and there. But these are the first steps toward mentally droping your workout for a buzz. If you are not mentally focoused during this time you are taking the chance of repeating this same pratice which will ultamanily case furthor eposiodes of this same behavior. This is the down fall of many who had good intensions and failed. Think about it, do you want to be a champion or do you want to get stoned?
Tobey

PS. I'm competeing next year and training harder than ever, see you on stage.

----------


## Fusion

Hey guys, thanks so much for your feedback, it's greatly appriciated!! The reason I had asked these questions is 1. I have plateaued and 2. unfortunately I am an Alcoholic/ pot head and an aspiring body builder. Even though i smoke every day and drink at least 24oz of beer per day I still function normally in day to day life. I've been abusing weed since i was 16 and drinking really heavy since I was 21 (I'm now 26) and in spite of this I have a wife & a son plus I make 52k per year as a Data Systems Analyst (not bad for a pot head eh?). I've lifted weights off and on for the past few years and was never really able to bulk up, I gained strength and got cut but that's about it. Then last year I started eating more and using protine powder & creatine and finally i started to grow. So far in 17months I've managed to gain 21 lbs of lean mass (I'm 6'1" / 189lbs) but my target weight is 220. I just came to a point in my life (1 week ago)where BB is now more important to me than the drugs, so now I'm sober and it ain't easy!. I'm hoping that my Test levels will raise a little without the presence of that crap in my body *crosses fingers*. I've done some more research and have decided to change my workout in hopes of getting over the plateau. I'm going to do more sets with fewer reps but with more weight, do you think this will work? or should I change the excersises I do as well? I'm sure that once I've been sober for a month or 2 I'll probably spark up a doobie every now and then but I wanted to make sure it wasn't going to fuck up my test levels big time. Anyway, thanks again, you guys rock!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mike

Ok Fusion - you TOTALLY just hit a soft spot in me - send me a PM - I would like to offer my help in getting you on the right track to going where you want to go with this

----------


## BigWill

> _Originally posted by Fusion_ 
> *Even though i smoke every day and drink at least 24oz of beer per day I still function normally in day to day life. I've been abusing weed since i was 16 and drinking really heavy since I was 21 (I'm now 26*


You are only fooling yourself, not anyone who is reading this. You better get some help. This is not a flame, but a serious concern.

----------


## Fusion

Good looking out Will, I appriciate it! Thankfully I have been clean and sober for close to 3 weeks now and I am definately starting to notice a difference in my training and the fullness of my muscles. It's a trip because the day before yesterday I didn't even once think about getting F*cked up........ I'm stoked.  :Smilie:

----------


## Billy Boy

You have got some good advice and if you have spoken to Mike you will be on the right track.

I was,nt going to add to this but I,m over that stage of life so why not?
I also hit the bottle fucking hard at one time and I got to an all time low before I realised what I was doing.Take a grip now and stay focused.Visualize your goals and keep them within reach and work towards them slowly but steadily

You will succeed

Billy

----------


## Sicilian30

Oh My gosh, I just noticed Mike's thingy says, "GOD".. oh my. man, hammer time.. Mike I hate to say it, but the harassment is coming, (ain't like it hasn't been).. heee.. funny funny.. but if it makes any difference man, you and Billy are da man! now just give me all your suppliers list!

----------


## MarkyMark

When I was younger I had a simillar prob...doesn't sound quite as bad however..... Take it from people that have been there and conquered. My lifestyle and success have just blasted off after I ceased living a lifestyle of hopelessness. An occasional happenstance across this substance may indeed do no long term damage . but, please dont think that this lifestyle has made you 100% of all you can be. Complacency is the true downer of man and his abilities. True, you may be where you want to be right now... but 10-20 years from now will you still say that ....Of course its your life and decision ... Good luck bro..

----------

